

Intel demonstrates how to send electrical power wirelessly - jaydub
http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/business/376050_wirelesspower22.html

======
noonespecial
I don't want to sound like a neophyte here but I'm afraid of beams that carry
that much power. I have no problem at all letting the milliwatt beam of my
cell phone go through my head but lets just say I don't my bedside alarm clock
powered by this just yet.

Coupled resonance seems safe to stuff that doesn't resonate in between but
when I hear beam and _watts_ I still freak.

------
fnazeeri
Wow. 75% efficient at 1 meter is amazing.

------
khafra
It's good to hear that Nikola Tesla found a job with a new company, after
losing that Westinghouse contract.

------
mattmaroon
"Soljacic, who didn't work with Intel, said Thursday that he was pleased that
Intel is getting behind the technology.

For me, it's like a confirmation that it's so exciting, it's something people
would like to have," Soljacic said."

Yeah, I never would have guessed that people would want wireless power. Good
thing Intel's there.

~~~
jsmcgd
Apart from being cool as, what will wireless power do for us? As long as
traditional methods remain more widespread and efficient at the moment I can't
see what will make this technology take off. Perhaps recharging embedded
medical devices? What else? There must be loads of interesting applications.

~~~
mattmaroon
That's like asking "what would wireless phones or wireless internet do for
us?" If you don't have the vision to think up 100 practical uses for wireless
power and the sense of history to realize that those 100 would only be the tip
of the iceberg, startups may not be for you.

~~~
jsmcgd
Wow. Who pissed in your cornflakes? I agree with you. That's exactly what I'm
saying, what do you think these applications would be? I probably could list a
bunch but I'd rather hear ideas from people who've had more than a couple of
seconds to think about it.

EDIT: I should point out that there was no sarcasm or innuendo in my previous
post.

~~~
mattmaroon
Sorry, I didn't really mean you specifically, was just generalizing. Wireless
power seems like it might be the next world-changing invention.

